# Forge FSI Oil Catch Tank Kit



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

If you happen to check the GolfMKV forums as well, you may have seen this already, but unfortunately, the best I can do for now is a teaser, as I forgot to upload the remainder of the product photos before I left for the day (







), so that will have to wait until tomorrow!
Stay tuned. 
They're finally here!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Forge FSI Oil Catch Tank Kit (Spoolin20v)*

After many months of prolonged development and testing, designing a product suitable for the various worldwide VAG 2.0T FSI applications, Forge Motorsport is pleased to finally announce the release of our complete Oil Catch Tank solution.
With no intentions of rushing to market with an incomplete offering, we spent significant amounts of time on every last detail of the kit, incorporating everything necessary to completely bypass the stock PCV system while actually providing increased operative function. The kit is recirculating in design so as to maintain emissions compliance, however, it will capture all of the blow-by gasses and vapors that would otherwise lead to deposits on the intake valves, thereby keeping the system clean and the engine performing optimally long-term. 
The kit incorporates features such as:
- Hand-fabricated and CNC machined billet aluminum construction
- 30 fl. oz. tank capacity
- Universal mounting bracket
- Stainless steel hardware
- Clip-on intake manifold cap with 3 vacuum / boost references
- Black powder coated and anodized finish
- Sight glass to check fluid level
- Drain plug
- Oil resistant flourosilicone lined hose
- Stainless Steel hose clamps
A unique feature included with the kit is a double-o-ring sealed clip-on intake manifold cap with three available ports to source a vacuum/boost reference for various engine accessories, such as a boost gauge, bypass valve, or a water/methanol injection trigger. Any unused ports can be plugged with the included grub screws.
Here is a video showing the amount of fluid the tank can collect:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVRad3aPdVA
The complete kit will be priced at $340, and will begin shipping immediately. Please contact us directly or you preferred Forge distributor!
*** TSI version coming soon! *** 


























































































_Modified by [email protected] at 12:55 PM 2-17-2010_


----------



## skateboy918 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Forge FSI Oil Catch Tank Kit ([email protected])*

How much for just the block off cap?


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Forge FSI Oil Catch Tank Kit (skateboy918)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skateboy918* »_How much for just the block off cap?

u mean this? http://www.forgemotorsport.com...BGFK2


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

2 questions 
1 what kind of internal baffling is in there?
2 why did you guys use smaller lines to run the hoses compared to other cans? 
thanks! love the size!


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

well maybe i can help out mike here as i asked BOTH of those same questions! 
from [email protected]: the hoses dont need to be huge... there is at most 1 PSI in the crankcase.... and the slightly smaller size should help to better condense the vapors. the inlet it pointed directly at the baffle, so it forces the vapors to condense, and the outlet is on the opposite side of the baffle, so it shouldn't pickup any of the condensed vapors. and here is a pic of the baffling
http://farm3.static.flickr.com...o.jpg
all i have 2 say is FORGE FTMFW!


----------



## skateboy918 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Forge FSI Oil Catch Tank Kit (08 passat turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08 passat turbo* »_
u mean this? http://www.forgemotorsport.com...BGFK2

No I am asking about the price of this one:


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Forge FSI Oil Catch Tank Kit (skateboy918)*

same thing bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

Pardon my dirty engine bay.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Forge FSI Oil Catch Tank Kit (skateboy918)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skateboy918* »_How much for just the block off cap?

We may offer this piece separately, but a price has not been determined as of yet. We'll let you know as soon as we know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Pardon my dirty engine bay.

Best take care of that before SoWo!


----------



## jaycheetwood (Jun 18, 2009)

Do these work with aftermarket motor mounts?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (jaycheetwood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaycheetwood* »_Do these work with aftermarket motor mounts?

Yes, the new mounting bracket setup is not specific to the stock motor mounts, and will work perfectly fine with any aftermarket mounts! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jaycheetwood (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yes, the new mounting bracket setup is not specific to the stock motor mounts, and will work perfectly fine with any aftermarket mounts! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

This is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Any pricing, maybe i just over looked it lol


----------



## SocksA3 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: (jaycheetwood)*

Will this kit...or another one you offer fit the TT-S?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (SocksA3)*

This version will fit the *US-spec* TT-S. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Other worldwide markets may need use the European-spec kit.


----------



## Rdurty2 (May 19, 2003)

The drain valve doesn't look very easy to access. Can this be drained without removing it from the car?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Rdurty2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rdurty2* »_The drain valve doesn't look very easy to access. Can this be drained without removing it from the car?

You can probably keep the hoses connected, but you will certainly need to unbolt the bracket in order to get something underneath the tank to drain the fluid into.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (SocksA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SocksA3* »_Will this kit...or another one you offer fit the TT-S?

Yep already installed one on a tts


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Forge FSI Oil Catch Tank Kit ([email protected])*

Mike Lombardi








I remember buying Samco hoses through Mike back in 2002?2003 and the customer service was amazing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for an awesome product and an awesome team.


----------



## jerseyrat325 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rdurty2* »_The drain valve doesn't look very easy to access. 

x2 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You can probably keep the hoses connected, but you will certainly need to unbolt the bracket in order to get something underneath the tank to drain the fluid into.

I guess, but why not just put a stopcock in the bottom so you can run a hose and be able to drain it say, during an oil change with the car in the air, or through the fog light grill?
It just seems like potential for making a mess of that gunk in the engine bay, or possibly dropping the drain screw down in the engine bay somewhere...
It looks like a well made kit, but for $340 that drain is bugging me.


_Modified by jerseyrat325 at 9:08 PM 2-18-2010_


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: (jerseyrat325)*

edited.


_Modified by vliou at 9:41 PM 2-18-2010_


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (jerseyrat325)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jerseyrat325* »_It looks like a well made kit, but for $340 that drain is bugging me.

Sorry
You're welcome to modify it to your liking!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (Rdurty2)*

Not too hard at all. I drain mine with the hoses still attached, takes maybe 5 minutes and I have yet to make a mess.

_Quote, originally posted by *Rdurty2* »_The drain valve doesn't look very easy to access. Can this be drained without removing it from the car?


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: Forge FSI Oil Catch Tank Kit ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
- Clip-on intake manifold cap with 3 vacuum / boost references










Any idea when this will be sold separately? The other manifold block offs are no where near as nice as this.


_Modified by GTI2Slow at 1:50 PM 2-19-2010_


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Forge FSI Oil Catch Tank Kit (GTI2Slow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI2Slow* »_Any idea when this will be sold separately? The other manifold block offs are no where near as nice as this.

I'll get pricing and availability ASAP! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Forge FSI Oil Catch Tank Kit ([email protected])*

I just wanted to let everyone know that this kit is compatible with the B7 Audi A4 as well. A local came by at the end of last week, and we did the first A4 install. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: Forge FSI Oil Catch Tank Kit ([email protected])*

I like this... It looks clean.. How much?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Forge FSI Oil Catch Tank Kit (B3sat16v)*

$340 for everything shown above!


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: Forge FSI Oil Catch Tank Kit ([email protected])*

Any word about the manifold caps?


----------



## KRL_UK (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Forge FSI Oil Catch Tank Kit (GTI2Slow)*

The kit looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I am considering changing to this from my current setup.
Please could you tell me why you have chosen to use smaller diameter hoses than other catch can solutions on the market? Reading various marketing blurbs I have been led to believe that the diameter of the hoses is important to maintain pressure in the pcv system?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Forge FSI Oil Catch Tank Kit (KRL_UK)*

While there is pressure inside the crankcase that needs to be vented, a functioning PCV system will have a constant vacuum source evacuating that small amount of pressure. Our system retains the connection to the turbo inlet which will still provide a constant vacuum draw on the crankcase pressure, regardless of the hose diameter, which doesn't need to be too large to effectively handle the small amount (~1 PSI) of pressure. 
The smaller, but suitable, hose diameter will also help to condense the vapors on their way to the tank, and prevent the return line from picking up anything within the tank and returning it to the intake as a larger return line may do so.


----------



## KRL_UK (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Forge FSI Oil Catch Tank Kit ([email protected])*

Thanks Mike


----------

